# Watch Repair In Birmingham?



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi guys, does anybody know of a good, quick, cheap & reliable watch repair in Birmingham?  (I know it's a lot of qualities to ask for but wanna try and get something done in a short time-scale rather than send off to Roy or Steve)

Cheers,

Callum.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:no2: There used to be one in Kings Heath but he closed down years ago, since then I've used Steve


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Dunno if anything is quick and cheap when it comes to watches 

Try here

F Meeks & Co

197, Warstone Lane

Birmingham

West Midlands

B18 6JR

T: 0121 236 9058

Ask for Frank.

Chris


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> *Dunno if anything is quick and cheap when it comes to watches *
> 
> Try here
> 
> ...


"If you don't ask, you don't get" But yes, I'm sure it's probably only possible to get 2 of those qualities at once when it comes to any service 

Cheers though, I'll check them out tomorrow. I'm quite surprised there aren't more being recommended with Birmingham having the Jewellery Quarter and all that :dontgetit:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, if you're going into the Quarter tomorrow, it'll be busy and they will have extra traffic wardens on as well :thumbsdown: (Multi story is your best bet)

Most of the shops there will take your watches in for repair and then take them along to someone else to do.

Good luck anyway

Chris


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Went to F Meeks & Co today, proper watch repair looking shop, and asked the lady there for a quote on swapping dials on a watch, she replied in a heartbeat "we won't take that" why? "too many thing can go wrong"... So I then asked for a quote on repairing a watch I handed her (standard Valjoux 7750) she said "I don't think my guys will do that, it's mechanical very complicated" :shocking: So I told her to get one of her guys out, and luckily he said he "knew the movement inside out" as expected, but in the end I didn't like his price, or how he tried to buy it from me for a pittance. Can't believe that woman works there though! Looks like it's off to Steve


----------



## jclowes (Aug 27, 2009)

who are "Roy and Steve"? are they members of this forum? Iv got some work needs doing on a watch and wanted someone recommended. thanks


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Clum said:


> Went to F Meeks & Co today, proper watch repair looking shop, and asked the lady there for a quote on swapping dials on a watch, she replied in a heartbeat "we won't take that" why? "too many thing can go wrong"... So I then asked for a quote on repairing a watch I handed her (standard Valjoux 7750) she said "I don't think my guys will do that, it's mechanical very complicated" :shocking: So I told her to get one of her guys out, and luckily he said he "knew the movement inside out" as expected, but in the end I didn't like his price, or how he tried to buy it from me for a pittance. Can't believe that woman works there though! Looks like it's off to Steve


 Send it to Steve. I would never take another watch to Meeks, hopeless, expensive and took for ever :thumbsdown:

Mike


----------



## lakitu (Oct 30, 2009)

Watch Repair UK are based in Birmingham, Moseley. They have a site, www.watchrepairuk.com. Highly recommended.


----------



## lakitu (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh and I would recommend Meeks from experience.


----------

